# World of Warcraft Low FPS Problem gelöst!



## Remor (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo meine liebe Buffed Community

Ihr kennt vielleicht dieses eine hartnäckige Problem...

Man hat eine gewaltige Maschine zusammengebaut... 12 Gigabyte RAM, 6 Kern Prozessor, die neueste Grafikkarte...
Was könnte man sich mehr wünschen? GTA IV läuft ohne Probleme wie Butter vom Bildschirm, ja selbst Metro 33 ist fast überhaupt kein Problem!
*ABER:*
World of Warcraft, dieses kleine Spiel mit den eigentlich sehr bescheidenen Grafikanforderungen, bringt selbst die grösste Maschine an die Grenzen. Sagenhafte *0.7 FPS in Sturmwind*, Geschweige denn von Sichtweite Ultra. Doch dem ist nun endlich ein Ende gesetzt.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach folgendes: WoW kann teilweise (Müsste man mit jedem PC-Setup testen) bei den neuesten Grafikkarten nicht mehr erkennen, wieviel Mega- oder Gigabyte DDR5 RAM sie haben. Ich zum Beispiel habe 1.5 Gigabyte. Warum WoW das nicht erkennt und ob das irgendwann Gepatcht wird sei in den Raum gestellt. Ich weiss nicht wie wenig RAM von der Grafikkarte für WoW gebraucht wird, aber es scheint, als wird viel zu wenig gebraucht, folglich müssen Die RAM immer wieder geleert werden und wieder gefüllt, für das nächste Frame, was natürlich sehr Zeitaufwendig ist.

Doch, zum Glück hat uns Blizzard mit einem Config File gesegnet, es handelt sich um die heiss begehrte "*Config.wtf*".

Fügt nun folgende Zeile in die config ein:
*SET textureCacheSize "1073741824" *(1 Gigabyte RAM)

*Vorsicht:* Wenn ihr eine Grafikkarte habt, die weniger als 1 Gigabyte hat, würde ich die Finger von dem Befehl lassen, stattdessen mit 
*SET textureCacheSize "536870912" *(512 Megabyte RAM) 

probieren.
(Möglicherweise kann die Funktion "Schreibgeschütz" unter Rechtsklick--> Eigenschaften der Config.wtf eine weitere Massnahme sein, um zu verhindern, dass zukünftige Patch oder irgendwelche Löschereien, die Config verändern.)


Ich hoffe euer Low-FPS Problem ist damit für immer gelöst. Meine FPS hat sich in Sturmwind seit diesem Befehl um 58 erhöht.


Liebe Grüsse und viel Erfolg

Remor


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Februar 2011)

Bei den neuen GTX-Nvidia Karten wirkt es auch wunder die Energiesparfunktion mit RivaTools zu deaktivieren!


----------



## The Micha (16. Februar 2011)

Hi

wie würde das dann mit 2 Grafikkarten im SLI Modus ausschauen?


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Hm ich denke einfach mal den GrafikRAM der beiden Karten zusammenrechnen (Im normalfall ist es ja z.B. 2x512MB oder?)


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Februar 2011)

Mein Rechner ist bei weitem nicht der beste aber bei mir läuft WoW flüssig mit 30-60 FPS.
Undzwar überall.

Zu Wotlk Zeiten war das mal ein Problem aber mit Cata wurde das auch behoben.


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2011)

Ich würde vor so manchen Eingriffen doch recht vorsichtig sein!!

Und irgendwie glaub ich nicht so an die Verbesserung durch die o.g. Eingriffe.
Denn ich ich habe mit deutlich schwächerem PC ohne Eingriff erheblich mehr fps in Stormwind,
als Du, TE, mit Eingriff. 

Lieber baut man sich ne gescheite "Maschine" zusammen und hält Ordnung auf dem PC,
als so ein "Monstrum" zusammen zu schustern, das sogut wie keinem Programm gerecht wird -
dazu oftmals mit wenig Kenntnissen und Verständnis für den PC.

Das ist genauso, als würde ich nen Ferarri besitzen und tanke ihn mit Diesel.

... meine Meinung

greetz


----------



## Sky4u (16. Februar 2011)

Abend.

Gerade wenn man zeilen oder ähnliches in config dateien ändert sollte man vorsichtig sein.
Ich besaß mal das Addon tweakwow die Welt sah auch viel schöner aus ennorme Reichweite etc, Probleme was immer entstand waren dc, ladehänger undso weiter.

Mit Patch 4.0.1 hatte ich auch einen ennormen FPS Einbruch gehabt im schnitt von 0,5 das Problem war da das ein veraltetes Addon schwierigkeiten machte.

Mfg Mel


----------



## Escroc (16. Februar 2011)

Das betrifft doch auch nur Leute mit einer "neueren" Grafikkarte, wie der TE auch schreibt ... d.h. alle mit einem schwächeren"älteren" System brauchen hier nicht zu schreiben das es auch ohne diesen Eingriff läuft ^^


----------



## Sky4u (16. Februar 2011)

Escroc schrieb:


> Das betrifft doch auch nur Leute mit einer "neueren" Grafikkarte, wie der TE auch schreibt ... d.h. alle mit einem schwächeren"älteren" System brauchen hier nicht zu schreiben das es auch ohne diesen Eingriff läuft ^^



Nunja ich besitze in meinem Desktop Rechner und laptop (extra neu zugelegt) eine neue Grafikkarte und da trat das problem bei beiden auf ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2011)

Du meinst mit den veralteten Addons oder "musstest" du an der CacheSize was ändern?


----------



## Sky4u (16. Februar 2011)

Mein problem mit den fps bezog sich auf ein addon was trotz update an der Leistung zog.

Grafiktreiber oder ähnliches hatte ich auch neu aufgesetzt ^^


----------



## Massìv (16. Februar 2011)

kann schon jemand feedback geben?


----------



## Tequara (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe 3 Kerne, WoW unterstützt nur 2 ...
Kann mir nochmal jmd den Befehl für die config sagen ?

Mfg. Tequara (Neuling)


----------



## Loôrû (16. Februar 2011)

@ The Micha
Da bei SLI jede Grafikkarte ihren eigenen Speicher benutzt und die Grakas den sich nicht Teilen zählt die Karte die den kleinsten Speicher hat.
Beispiel: 	Karte 1 - 1.5GB VRAM
		karte 2 - 1 GB VRAM

In SLI benutzten nun beide Karten nur 1 GB VRAM.


----------



## Loôrû (16. Februar 2011)

@ Tequara
WoW unterstützt meiner Meinung nach 4 Kerne


----------



## wertzû (16. Februar 2011)

Remor schrieb:


> hier stand mal schrott




tz, auf dem PC meiner mutter hab ich mehr FPS wie du auf deinem "monster"

 ps hexa cores sind müll


----------



## Exicoo (17. Februar 2011)

Hat halt auch was mit den Servern zu tun. Wenn in OG 44545 Leute rum gammeln, noch dazu aufm Flugmount usw. entstehen nämlich diese Ruckler! 
Zum Glück verfügt OG jedoch über mehrere Plätze an denen es Bank, AH usw. gibt.


----------



## lord just (17. Februar 2011)

Loôrû schrieb:


> @ Tequara
> WoW unterstützt meiner Meinung nach 4 Kerne



wow unterstützt bis zu 64 kerne (32 physikalische + 32 virtuelle) aber hat nur 3 streams. zu wotlk nutze es nur 2 und seit 4.0.1 nutzt es 3 streams. wenn man jetzt also eine cpu mit 3 kernen hat, dann läuft wow automatisch mit je einem stream auf einem kern bzw. teilt auch automatisch einen stream auf je einen physikalischen und einen virtuellen kern auf. erst bei einem quadcore macht es sinn über den befehl SET processAffinityMask "XX" (den wert für XX entweder selber berechnen oder aber googlen) wow zu sagen welche physikalischen und welche virtuellen kerne es für die streams nutzen soll. es macht bei nem quadcore ja durchaus sinn, wenn wow auf den kernen 2,3 und 4 läuft und sich nicht kern 1 mit windows und all den anderen programmen die im hintergrund laufen teilen muss. alternativ einfach in vista oder win7 den taskmanager öffnen, unter prozesse gehen, rechtsklick auf wow.exe, dann auf zugehörigkeit festlegen und da einfach die häckchen machen bei den kernen die wow nutzen soll.


dann zum thema texture cache. normalerweise muss man da nix umstellen, weil wow den speicher selbstständig anhand der infos die es von windows bekommt verwaltet. bei grafikkarte die mehr als 1gb speicher haben gibt es aber nen bug (ist blizzard bekannt) das wow den speicher nicht erkennt und den speicher dann nicht benutzt. laut blizzard kundendienst soll man dann selber über den befehl den der TE gepostet hat, die menge an speicher festlegen wobei man nur 50-75% des speichers für wow reservieren sollte.

kleiner tip für leute die sich nicht mit der config oder den cvars auskennen. das add-on tweakwow kann viele dinge wie z.b. texture cache oder aber auch die zuordnung der cpu (da würde ich es aber lieber googlen und direkt über die config machen, weil man da mehr freiheit hat) regeln und auch nebenbei viele andere dinge im spiel wie z.b. wie stark sich umgebungsbeleuchtung (fakeln, lampen usw) auf die charakterbeleuchtung auswirken usw.


----------



## Remor (17. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn ich ich habe mit deutlich schwächerem PC ohne Eingriff erheblich mehr fps in Stormwind,
> als Du, TE, mit Eingriff.




Vielleicht habe ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt, aber ich hatte vor diesem "Eingriff" alle 2 Sekunden 1 Bild, wenn nicht noch weniger. NACH diesem Eingriff hatte ich um die 58 FPS wie es sein sollte. Ich habe zwar auch einen 120 FPS Monitor, jedoch spiele ich nicht in Vollbild, im Vollbild habe ich dann auch 116 FPS, in Sturmwind! WoW Unterstützt im Fenstermodus gar nicht mehr als 60 FPS, also von wegen "erheblich mehr fps" glaube ich nicht. (WoW ist kein benchmark)



Grushdak schrieb:


> Lieber baut man sich ne gescheite "Maschine" zusammen und hält Ordnung auf dem PC,
> als so ein "Monstrum" zusammen zu schustern, das sogut wie keinem Programm gerecht wird -
> dazu oftmals mit wenig Kenntnissen und Verständnis für den PC.
> Das ist genauso, als würde ich nen Ferarri besitzen und tanke ihn mit Diesel.


Was für eine dreiste Behauptung, ich hätte meinen PC "zusammengeschustert". Ich hatte bis jetzt nur mit WoW Probleme, alles andere läuft sauber. Ausserdem finde ich es eine ziemliche Frechheit, mir vorzuwerfen ich hätte wenig Verständnis und Kentnisse für den PC. Ich habe mit diesem Thread hier auf dieses bekannte Problem einen Tipp gegeben und du flamest meinen Computer, es ist total irrellevant, ob du diesen PC nun für überflüssig hältst oder nicht. Ich bin Schweizer und habe Geld.



wertzû schrieb:


> hier stand auch totaler müll


Du brauchst jemanden nicht zu zitieren, wenn du es dannach vollständig ersetzt. Wie in diesem Beispiel. Zudem interessiert mich und ich hoffe es auch die Anderen hier deine völlig irrelevante, oberflächliche und überflüssige Antwort.

Viele Meiner Kumpels haben dank diesem Tipp wieder flüssiges Bild, Leider gibt es nicht viele Leute, die dieses Problem haben, doch die, die es haben sind sehr dankbar für diesen Tipp.


> Aus WoW Forum (bolt = ich):
> [...]
> Habe Grafik-Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert, die Ordner: WTF, Cache, Interface gelöscht; mit den Grafikeinstellungen experimentiert, den Sound abgestellt, Crossfire deaktiviert, eine Grafikkarte ausgebaut, dachte sogar diese sei defekt und schickte sie ein
> ( ..lach ..dort liegt sie immer noch zur Überprüfung)..doch nichts half.
> ...


----------



## Grushdak (17. Februar 2011)

Werter Remor,

hätte ich Dich oder/und Deinen PC gemeint, dann hätte ich bestimmt nicht allgemein geschrieben -
sondern auch Dich angeredet!!

Ob sich das dennoch wieder mal bewahrheitet <Getroffene Hunde bellen> ?

greetz & Ende


----------



## Ellie (18. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Werter Remor,
> 
> hätte ich Dich oder/und Deinen PC gemeint, dann hätte ich bestimmt nicht allgemein geschrieben -
> sondern auch Dich angeredet!!
> ...



So'n Quatsch aber echt. Es muss nicht jeder zu allem seinen Senf dazu geben. Remor gab ein Tipp, viele werden ihn gerne testen und das war's dann schon. Und ob jemand VW oder Ferrari fährt ist doch scheiß egal. Und ja es gibt ne Menge Leute die nicht dumm wie 100 Meter Feldweg sind.
Von daher empfehle ich dir einfach mal einen Beitrag NUR zu lesen und nicht zu kommentieren.
So long


----------

